# Chinook - helicopter



## courtneyv (Jul 13, 2012)

[SUP]can the passengers hear one another on large helicopters, such as a chinook, or do they need headphones like on smaller choppers.[/SUP]


----------



## Sam (Jul 13, 2012)

I was out in the fields with my dog one day, and a Chinook lifted off from the Army lookout post a hundred yards away. I couldn't hear the dog barking.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 13, 2012)

Noise cancelling for preference. I once had a conversation with an RAF helicopter mechanic who, when asked, said that they would only travel in a Chinook that they had serviced themselves - Not exactly a ringing endorsement!


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 13, 2012)

Sam W said:


> I was out in the fields with my dog one day, and a Chinook lifted off from the Army lookout post a hundred yards away. I couldn't hear the dog barking.



How come the Army allowed you within 100 yards of their chopper? You might have been IRA.

Anyway, perhaps they're soundproofed.


----------



## Winston (Jul 16, 2012)

I rode in a Marine Corps Sea Knight, very similar to the Army Chinook.

You can talk to one another, if you yell VERY LOUD.  Since they carry thirty or so people, headphones are not practical.  Hand gestures help.

BTW, weapons are always carried muzzle-down on most helicopters.  The engine and hydraulics are above you, so an accidental discharge won't bring the helo down.  Amphibious landing craft, it's reversed.  For obvious reasons.

@ Bloggsworth:  A crew chief once told me only ride on one with some hydraulic seepage.  At least on those ones, they know where the leaks are.


----------



## Sam (Jul 16, 2012)

The Backward OX said:


> How come the Army allowed you within 100 yards of their chopper? You might have been IRA.
> 
> Anyway, perhaps they're soundproofed.



This was towards the end, OX, shortly before the lookout post was decommissioned and the British Army left NI.


----------



## courtneyv (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you. That's very helpful.


----------



## Morkonan (Jul 27, 2012)

Winston said:


> ...
> @ Bloggsworth:  A crew chief once told me only ride on one with some hydraulic seepage.  At least on those ones, they know where the leaks are.



I agree, emphatically.

If there's hydraulic fluid leaking all over the place, you know it's still working.


----------

